# May 16 GCQ/ECQ Changes



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published May 12, 2020 12:17pm
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/737737/duterte-extends-anew-ecq-in-ncr-other-high-risk-areas/story/


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

limited movement within containment zone for obtaining essential services and work

limited transporting services for essential goods and services​

Well that clears up nothing for 'modified ECQ', any specifics?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> limited movement within containment zone for obtaining essential services and work
> 
> limited transporting services for essential goods and services​
> 
> Well that clears up nothing for 'modified ECQ', any specifics?


It was announced details will follow.

I'm in Region 1, no GCQ or ECQ on May 16. I'm also awaiting the details.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I read the Modified ECG and ? not sure what that means and it looks like not much change really.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I read the Modified ECG and ? not sure what that means and it looks like not much change really.


Big change for where I live. Quarantine is lifted effective May 16. 


The imposition of community *quarantine has been lifted in in 41 provinces and 11 cities across the country* due to their being low risk for coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19), presidential spokesperson Harry Roque said Tuesday.

Roque said these 41 provinces and 11 cities under low risk category are in containment preparation phase which means empowering communities in enforcing minimum health standards and making investments to meet health capacity targets.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/737850/areas-under-modified-ecq-gcq/story/?top_picks&order=2


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> I read the Modified ECG and ? not sure what that means and it looks like not much change really.


Unless you're a Hardware store.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We in Bataan are moving to GCQ but from what I can see over 60s are still not allowed out so no change there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you Shadow for that Modifed ECQ break down, It's the buses and jeeps that make it some what affordable to travel in our area and now I've noticed the trike drivers taking full advantage of that fact. 

I was taken to my bank yesterday and then the trike driver picked up two other passengers he had delivered earlier this was a 10 kilometre drive and then I had him stop at the grocery for one hour it cost me 500 pesos, it normally will run from 300 - 350 pesos but extra passengers and a higher fee? I wonder if I can just ride my bike, and if so I just might.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Clear as mud.

So if you read the GCQ guidelines you still can't leave your home unless it is for essential food or medicine. It does say you can work so maybe that is the difference. 

What's the point of stores/shops opening if no one can shop?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> Clear as mud.
> 
> So if you read the GCQ guidelines you still can't leave your home unless it is for essential food or medicine. It does say you can work so maybe that is the difference.
> 
> What's the point of stores/shops opening if no one can shop?


I think the main difference is that more shops can open, hardware being one of them. No cement available from ours though, I guess the old stock has set in the bags.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And as a 60 year old I am pining to see a bag of cement setting in my local hardware store/s, ain't going to happen for the foreseeable future, have to admire our restriction though for the betterment of all, like it or not.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> I think the main difference is that more shops can open, hardware being one of them. No cement available from ours though, I guess the old stock has set in the bags.


So is stuff from a hardware store considered "Essential Goods"?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> So is stuff from a hardware store considered "Essential Goods"?


Under GCQ hardware stores are allowed.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Businesses allowed to operate in areas under modified ECQ https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/mon...s-under-modified-ecq/story/?top_picks&order=2


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well that didn't last long, our congressman has put us back under ECQ.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Under GCQ hardware stores are allowed.


Under GCQ it says people are allowed to go back to work, so I'm guessing most businesses will be opened.

But it also says that "people are not allowed out of their houses for personal reasons" and they are only allowed out for "essential goods".

So is everything considered an essential good as long as the store you are going to is open?:confused2:


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*GCQ, not MGCQ, to be implemented in low-risk Covid-19 areas*

May 14, 2020, 7:48 pm 

https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1102919


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Well that didn't last long, our congressman has put us back under ECQ.


LOL, really not any different if you are 60 or older like me even though Ben tells me there are Filipinos into their 70's out and about shopping, I'm not game and doubt I would get past the local Barangay check point, chin up Gary and readers at least we are still virus free.

Australia, some states are starting to open up with some tough measures in place, it will be interesting to see the outcome in the next month or so but I hope all goes well.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here in Iloilo we are getting mixed reports, but they will figure it out by tomorrow.
The mayor said provincial borders are to be open, and buses, vans, ferries & ROROs will resume. The governor said provincial borders are closed, but movement within the province will be unrestricted... I will let them work that out.

Jeepneys will operate, but only 8 passengers. Taxis allowed, with distancing (they did not say how many people can fit). All vehicles have to provide hand sanitizer. Malls and most other businesses will open.

They said bars, spas, cockpits, and theaters cannot open, but then said barber shops and beauty salons can open. Not sure what a "spa" would entail here. I would have thought hair, nails, massage would be spas? 

No more checkpoints. No more quarantine pass. No more liquor ban. I suspect it will last less than a week ha ha... so I will be racing to the city as soon as they let me. I want to go to S&R before they change their mind.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

according to our barangay no Jeepneys,no Hairdressers checkpoints still in operation wife said today Alphamarts and 2 7/11s closed Tricycles can run but controlled by Barangays orders from the mayor.
Barangay " police" still patrolling the area after 7Pm as we are still in curfew.
but as usual rules do not apply to everyone, people walking around without facemasks inc family members of the barangay !, guys fishing in the lake sitting on beached boats, drinking sessions still ongoing nearby. Tricycles selling fish in the road etc etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Here in Iloilo we are getting mixed reports, but they will figure it out by tomorrow.
> The mayor said provincial borders are to be open, and buses, vans, ferries & ROROs will resume. The governor said provincial borders are closed, but movement within the province will be unrestricted... I will let them work that out.
> 
> Jeepneys will operate, but only 8 passengers. Taxis allowed, with distancing (they did not say how many people can fit). All vehicles have to provide hand sanitizer. Malls and most other businesses will open.
> ...


Many area's they have hot springs for your health or private pools  at least in the Laguna area they have many spots like this but I'll bet many of the island area's have hot springs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> according to our barangay no Jeepneys,no Hairdressers checkpoints still in operation wife said today Alphamarts and 2 7/11s closed Tricycles can run but controlled by Barangays orders from the mayor.
> Barangay " police" still patrolling the area after 7Pm as we are still in curfew.
> but as usual rules do not apply to everyone, people walking around without facemasks inc family members of the barangay !, guys fishing in the lake sitting on beached boats, drinking sessions still ongoing nearby. Tricycles selling fish in the road etc etc.


Shush  you'll let the cat out of the bag. Sounds like my area but there will be some changes starting Monday so we'll see, we do have the Alpha Mart and 7-Eleven open though, I sure miss the public transportation those Barangay authorized trike rides (drivers overcharging not the barangay) are getting expensive at 500 pesos to and from the city about 12 kilometres, used to be 300 pesos, I won't forget that either.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Ben tells me there are Filipinos into their 70's out and about shopping


I just realized that the shoppers in the 'Senior Citizen' checkout counter at the supermarket weren't even supposed to be outside.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As bobby stated it is similar here according to Ben but from my perspective nothing is happening, 9 weeks and not been out the gate, see nothing, perhaps I'm a wimp.
Interestingly though Ben called our local immi office in San Fernando City to see if they were open yet, according to the dude he spoke to they never shut and I can go there to update my visa and do the ACR stuff again.
A call to our local Barangay Capitan to see if I as an old timer can go to immi to update, Yes no problem but I have to front up at the local municipal hall to get the extended travel pass, probably a health certification as well. Getting excited, like a kid going to the fair. Don't worry we will be visiting many hardware stores as well as the outlaws that I have not seen for a year now. Wish me luck, next Wednesday is the day.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> Big change for where I live. Quarantine is lifted effective May 16.
> 
> 
> The imposition of community *quarantine has been lifted in in 41 provinces and 11 cities across the country* due to their being low risk for coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19), presidential spokesperson Harry Roque said Tuesday.
> ...


Not so fast. Our area which is south cotabato province decided to do Modified GCQ which didn't change anything for residents, just for some businesses. Seniors and those under 21 yrs old are still under house arrest. It's been well over 40 days now and many residents are prisoners at their own homes. Our city (Koronadal) only has had 1 case, that's right 1 case yet they won't lift the quarantine.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> I just realized that the shoppers in the 'Senior Citizen' checkout counter at the supermarket weren't even supposed to be outside.


60 plus always was able to go out for essential reasons.

Under GCQ as a 64 year old, nothing really changes for me, I can only go out for essential reasons. 

However even under ECQ enforcement in this area was lax. The checkpoints were a community gathering place and not unusual to see 6 or more gathered around talking, few masks, never challenged at any checkpoiint if on foot or in the car.

Since all I can do is go to other shops, not much will change for me. The beaches and dive shops remain closed and that was my main activity prior to ECQ.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

BusyBC57 said:


> Not so fast. Our area which is south cotabato province decided to do Modified GCQ which didn't change anything for residents, just for some businesses. Seniors and those under 21 yrs old are still under house arrest. It's been well over 40 days now and many residents are prisoners at their own homes. Our city (Koronadal) only has had 1 case, that's right 1 case yet they won't lift the quarantine.


Our area is down two confirmed and this happened because of a male nurse from San Francisco California who returned to attend his mother funeral so several of his family members were also infected and in quarantine and I think the nurse that treated him in the next city and this has been going on since March and now were down to two people still in quarantine. 

I was looking forward to just a General Quarantine but it appears that's not much different. The costs of transportation are very high now because there's no public transportation so if things don't change I'll start riding my bike 7 miles to do my banking and paying bills, we don't even have a Bayad (payment) center open or one that can handle PLDT or Meralco Electrical bills in our municipality, but I did manage to get in the long line at Meralco after doing business at our bank in the next city.

Many of these utility/Internet companies can't handle an international credit or debit card you need a local bank card so that's next on my list of things to do but right now the bank is overwhelmed like most of the business's.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ECQ, MECQ, GCQ, MGQ, new normal: How they differ from one another:


https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...ormal-how-they-differ-from-one-another/story/


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Being an old fart has its advantages. I am still young at 73 so I don't fit in the old age category. hahahaha. Please don't call me old!!!!

SMILE!

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> limited movement within containment zone for obtaining essential services and work
> 
> limited transporting services for essential goods and services​
> 
> Well that clears up nothing for 'modified ECQ', any specifics?


The change I've seen is more smaller business's open now but that's about it.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I have no problem paying MERALCO. PLDT or Cignal bills during lockdown. I pay them the same way I did before thru my BDO online banking.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> ECQ, MECQ, GCQ, MGQ, new normal: How they differ from one another:
> 
> 
> https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...ormal-how-they-differ-from-one-another/story/


I printed pages 18 & 19 to carry with me. I'm going for a long walk.


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

Here in Angeles City we just went from ECQ to Modified ECQ. Now the rules have changed again. I'm 67, an American, retired business owner with a PRA Visa, so I'm a resident of the Philippines.....I workout daily with weights, swimming and biking. I am in fantastic health, no illness's or any health problems and have never had any. I am not allowed to enter a grocery store now because of my age? Hell, I'm more fit than ANY of the robot guards and security and i'll wager military men too. I've been an athlete my entire life. Today I was refused entrance into a Robinsons grocery store and the malls. I live by myself. What am I supposed to do, die? I can't live on a few cans of sardines and rice I get once every two weeks or so. I have plenty of money but can't even spend it now to survive. Sure I suppose I could enlist someone to do my shopping but that not the point. This lockdown over a questionable virus has stymied me. Anyone else in this situation? I live in Angeles City. One size does NOT fit all. I feel like a prisoner.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The over 60's are supposed to be able to go out for essential reasons. If you had a quarantine pass before it should still be valid.

I am 64 but have not been out since the rules relaxed. Not sure how they are being implimented here in Cebu province.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steelcleat said:


> Here in Angeles City we just went from ECQ to Modified ECQ. Now the rules have changed again. I'm 67, an American, retired business owner with a PRA Visa, so I'm a resident of the Philippines.....I workout daily with weights, swimming and biking. I am in fantastic health, no illness's or any health problems and have never had any. I am not allowed to enter a grocery store now because of my age? Hell, I'm more fit than ANY of the robot guards and security and i'll wager military men too. I've been an athlete my entire life. Today I was refused entrance into a Robinsons grocery store and the malls. I live by myself. What am I supposed to do, die? I can't live on a few cans of sardines and rice I get once every two weeks or so. I have plenty of money but can't even spend it now to survive. Sure I suppose I could enlist someone to do my shopping but that not the point. This lockdown over a questionable virus has stymied me. Anyone else in this situation? I live in Angeles City. One size does NOT fit all. I feel like a prisoner.


Sorry to hear that Steelcleat and I think you hit it on the nail Robinsons had a strict guideline early on but I thought the requirements have now passed and food is essential so as an elderly man and also for under 18 for essentials those rules have changed you should be able to shop there now but try another grocery store. Here's a link https://news.mb.com.ph/2020/04/30/palace-says-seniors-allowed-to-work-obtain-essential-goods/

Rules for sure are enforced (robots ha haa) You must have some other grocery chains or grocery stores large enough to handle the credit card if need be and I would think in Angeles that they would have some sort of delivery system from the grocery chain.

To some degree I also feel like a prisoner but you should still have access to the restaurant chains, my first time out I ordered from McDonalds and on my second run also ordered take out from Shakeys. Our grocery store here is Puregold and I've been shopping there for two months no hassles.


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

i have a quarantine certificate. Guard ignored it and said he had his orders.


----------



## Steelcleat (Sep 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Sorry to hear that Steelcleat and I think you hit it on the nail Robinsons had a strict guideline early on but I thought the requirements have now passed and food is essential so as an elderly man and also for under 18 for essentials those rules have changed you should be able to shop there now but try another grocery store. Here's a link https://news.mb.com.ph/2020/04/30/palace-says-seniors-allowed-to-work-obtain-essential-goods/
> 
> Rules for sure are enforced (robots ha haa) You must have some other grocery chains or grocery stores large enough to handle the credit card if need be and I would think in Angeles that they would have some sort of delivery system from the grocery chain.
> 
> To some degree I also feel like a prisoner but you should still have access to the restaurant chains, my first time out I ordered from McDonalds and on my second run also ordered take out from Shakeys. Our grocery store here is Puregold and I've been shopping there for two months no hassles.



I'll try another grocery store, it seems very inconsistent the way these rules apply at different stores and different road blocks, but i guess that's the way it works here. :confused2:


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Steelcleat said:


> I'll try another grocery store, it seems very inconsistent the way these rules apply at different stores and different road blocks, but i guess that's the way it works here. :confused2:


That is all part of what makes it more fun in the Philippines, you just never know what will happen next.

All you can do is go with the flow, arguing will not get you anywhere and at some point you have to remember that being disrespectful to authority here can get you deported.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well I finally got out after nine and a half weeks property bound but quite a mission. After gaining our local pass arrived at our local municipal hall to get our travel passes, arrived 10 minutes after they opened, people every where, our numbers were 161 and 162 and the people being served were 36 and 37, so they must have opened at 7 am and not the 8 am advised. Nearly 3 hours later we went and got our health certificates. While I am not always patient I have learnt to go with the flow and not make waves, interestingly there were quite a few locals voicing their opinions to the staff and the slow system.

Lunch with the outlaws, brother in laws birthday so lots of family not practicing social distancing,,,,,, hope we are ok.
It was good to get out finally and visit hardware stores but we purchased nothing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An afterthought, The main reason we went through the hoops yesterday was to extend my visa and do the ACR stuff as we were advise that our local immi office never shut and has always been open for business about a weeks ago. Asked Ben to see if he could talk to a supervisor on Tuesday, he managed to collar one and explained my situation and was advised to not bother going there until the quarantine is lifted and they will have full staffing then, he asked if we could text my name and citizenship for their records. So we didn't attend.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We found out that our local power office was open to pay bills but no bill for two months. So paid the outstanding two months. If they are not delivering bills how the hell are we to know we can go and pay.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> We found out that our local power office was open to pay bills but no bill for two months. So paid the outstanding two months. If they are not delivering bills how the hell are we to know we can go and pay.


Our Luelco office never closed and our bills are delivered in our mailbox every month and paid immediately to miss the queues. Perhaps you could ask why this is happening Gary.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We found out that our local power office was open to pay bills but no bill for two months. So paid the outstanding two months. If they are not delivering bills how the hell are we to know we can go and pay.


We got our electrical bill about a week ago and it was for two months.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> We got our electrical bill about a week ago and it was for two months.


Ours just arrived, would have been two months had we not paid a few days ago. Mind you a lot of the village struggles to pay one month so I don't know what they will do about 2 months.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Ours just arrived, would have been two months had we not paid a few days ago. Mind you a lot of the village struggles to pay one month so I don't know what they will do about 2 months.


Many have received money from the government, those that are poor, our In-laws are very poor people and I think they all received 6,500 pesos and most are also receiving government social aid what they call "Purpose" here and I can't remember how much they get per month but it has to do with how many kids they have.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Our Luelco office never closed and our bills are delivered in our mailbox every month and paid immediately to miss the queues. Perhaps you could ask why this is happening Gary.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We know what our monthly average is, we pay 4 Luelco months advance 3 times a year. Have been doing it for many years.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> We know what our monthly average is, we pay 4 Luelco months advance 3 times a year. Have been doing it for many years.


I wasn't aware it could be done that way Joe, how does that work, how do they process and keep an accurate record?
I'll ask Ben to talk to them next month to see if we can do it too. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> I wasn't aware it could be done that way Joe, how does that work, how do they process and keep an accurate record?
> I'll ask Ben to talk to them next month to see if we can do it too.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Pay the advance at LUELCO main office in CSF. Wife does it every 4 months. You can do longer if you wish. It doesn't have to be based on months, you can pay an advance amount like 25k, or 50k.

She goes during a non billing period (no crowd) & the process takes like 10 minutes. She takes an old electric bill to show the account number to the verification window, tells them how much advance she wants to pay, they issue a document to her that states advance payment and the amount. She then takes that document to the billing cashier, pays the advance and they issue her an official receipt for the advance payment & she's done. She waits a day or 2, calls billing to ensure the credit has posted.

Each monthly reading thereafter shows a negative amount due, minus the month due for that month. We have been doing it for years, never had any issues. You can call billing any time, give your account number and they tell you your negative balance. No need for Ben to go there and get the details he can call LUELCO billing 607-4770


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Pay the advance at LUELCO main office in CSF. Wife does it every 4 months. You can do longer if you wish. It doesn't have to be based on months, you can pay an advance amount like 25k, or 50k.
> 
> She goes during a non billing period (no crowd) & the process takes like 10 minutes. She takes an old electric bill to show the account number to the verification window, tells them how much advance she wants to pay, they issue a document to her that states advance payment and the amount. She then takes that document to the billing cashier, pays the advance and they issue her an official receipt for the advance payment & she's done. She waits a day or 2, calls billing to ensure the credit has posted.
> 
> Each monthly reading thereafter shows a negative amount due, minus the month due for that month. We have been doing it for years, never had any issues. You can call billing any time, give your account number and they tell you your negative balance. No need for Ben to go there and get the details he can call LUELCO billing 607-4770


Great info Joe, thanks. I wonder if our small office in Bacnotan can do this, all aside remember we went through the paying Luelco (not Lueco), Cignal and Globe at home online, met with resistance from Ben as he likes to stand inline and socialise I suppose.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ,,,, met with resistance from Ben as he likes to stand inline and socialise I suppose.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


He might change his mind, now that he has to socialize from 2 m away.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> He might change his mind, now that he has to socialize from 2 m away.


Around here they have quite a loose grasp of what 2 metres are.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, good call Rick,,,,,,, for you, Gary (previous post) and myself 2 metres is two metres though I thought it was 1.5 metres. On Wednesday at our local Municipal hall, all had face masks and practiced social distancing, I observed this for nearly 3 hours.
At the outlaws for my brother in laws birthday was a totally different story, I did say to Ben that I didn't want to go because I well knew what the situation there would be and I was correct. No masks, no social distancing but at the same time no cases from their area,,,,,,,, time will tell, if I get crook I'll follow up, if I die you won't hear from me.
Don't worry, we have strict protocols for when Ben goes out for the last two and a half months but Wednesday blew all the hard work but it was great to catch up with the 5,000 relatives that I haven't seen since last August.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

